# Finally saw my GP after a month wait.



## Guest (Aug 28, 2006)

As some may know, ive been waiting a month to see my GP about acid pains and sleep fatique, and it was well worth the wait. He perscribed me 20mg prilosec for the acid/ulcerlike pain, and wants to try 10mg lexapro as well to try to help me restore energy. I have another appointment in exactly 1 month (9/28/06) and in the meantime he is also sending me for testing that was previously not done just to rule out other stuff. Noteable tests are for H. Pylori and TSH, and the three other ones which i forget what they are for but they are Com. Metabolic Panel, Lipid Panel and CBC/Diff/Platelets.


----------



## 20010 (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like you have a good GP. Hang on to him. Good luck on the tests.


----------

